# Best place to order Tea Tree?



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

The cheapest I can find is Brambleberry. $37.20/15.5oz I need to get at least a lb for now. My sister is selling me out of neem/tea tree pet soap. Just what *is* she THINKING!?? :vent: LOL 

Anyone know of a better/cheaper place to order?


TIA
Denise


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Tea tree from The Chemistry Store is a few dollars less...$33.35 per pound. -- Linda


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/
up in Canada Although the price just jumped up there from last time I checked it's a good place to earmark and check prices.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I love them Sherrie. I did have tiff with her on the phone, she called about a canceled order because my paypal credit card can't be used for anything overseas, so had to cancel the order and reorder with my own. But it got worked out. They used to be in California, alas no longer. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Wholesale Supplies Plus has it for $20.50/lb. That's a great price! I have not ordered that particular EO from them but I have gotten a few others and some FOs and have been satisified.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You have to really watch WSP shipping, it's super high. Vicki


----------

